# Tropical fish rocks



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

HI

I have a Large 10 KG rock that i bought for my tropical fish. Could i use it in a saltwater tank.

Its been moved to the garden for a year, would i use to clean it. Its too big to boil in a pot.

Thanks Adam.

Would this rock sustitute for any live rock? i will still use some live rock.
its a 3 foot tank so maybe 15kg of live rock as well.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Without knowing what kind of rock it is, my answer is leave it where it is. It may have absorbed any fertilizers, pesticides or herbicides apllied around it. If it has absorbed anything, it could be deadly to your fish.


----------



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

OK. So boiling it will not get that out of the rock?

Thanks
Adam


----------

